# Stars Value?



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

I'm somewhat new to this forum but have been Ubering for nearly 18 months. To date I have accumulated nearly 12,000 total "stars". I've scoured the interwebs and can't find this info anywhere so figured I'd ask here. My question is, uhm, does anyone here know how many STARS I must acquire in order to exchange them for something of actual value? Is there like a "Stubhub" or Craigslist for stars that I can trade them in for something more valuable, such as concert tickets to Styx or Cubs World Series Tickets or anything like that?


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Scenicruiser, a gentlemen always remembers "his first". "Like" that is, especially from such a distinguished forum member. Much obliged. I suppose it was too much to expect Chi1cabby would be my first, but a boy can dream...


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Dillan, I already fessed up that SC was my first. Now you're just making me blush. Giggles.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

UXT, please stop. You are making me moist.


----------



## HvyGear (Aug 11, 2015)

Are you okay?


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

HvyGear said:


> Are you okay?


Hmmm, I'm an UberX driver working in Chicago IL for a rate of .90cts/mi. We have the highest average gasoline prices in the country, one of the highest sales tax rates, same for property taxes, insurance, polar-like brutal winters, terrible roads, and our nightmarish traffic is the stuff of legend. What do you think?


----------



## HvyGear (Aug 11, 2015)

I think London.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

HvyGear said:


> I think London.


Well, in that case let me ask you, are you OK?


----------



## HvyGear (Aug 11, 2015)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> Well, in that case let me ask you, are you OK?


No. And yes. And maybe no.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

HvyGear said:


> No. And yes. And maybe no.


Well sounds like you are in the right place then. You will fit in fabulously, welcome aboard Lad!


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

lmao


----------

